# Eye Lashes Causing Major Tearing



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie has a MAJOR tearing problem. I hate that because she is a cream and I really hate the wet/stained look. If I don't shampoo her face everyday it is as if I gummed it all up with hairspray or hair gel. It is pretty bad to look at, and it has got to be miserable for her. She always looks like she is about to spill tears!! :frusty: 

So . . . I took her to the vet and they looked at her lashes with one of those magnifying light things. They said she has lashes/hair follicles right next to her eyes were growing toward her eyes. You know, the REALLY tiny ones that you don't even see, nor can you cut them because they are so small. So it is not something I accidentally did during grooming. They thought I should go see a ophthalmologist to see if they can maybe freeze them in hopes of killing the roots or doing a eye lift sort of thing. They said eye drops would be very unlikely to help at all. 

I'm not sure I'm ready for another BIG ordeal with her. As you know, we recently spent $2,000 diagnosing her MVD/liver problem. Plus, she is at high risk to be under anesthesia for surgery anyway because of her "issues", so I'm not sure I even want to go. But I HATE to have her be miserable forever. I'm thinking I should at least go to the consult visit. 

Has anyone else had to deal with this? Any ideas or brainstorming would be helpful.

Besides her medical issues she is a wonderful little girl. Best combo of lap dog, that LOVES to play, RLH!!!! She will be 1 year old on August 26th!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Arghhh! So sorry Karen. Both of mine are tearing a lot lately and gooping up. I thought maybe allergy season? 
Blessings to Gracie!
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Gracie Karen. Any possibility that they'll get longer so they aren't so bothersome to the eye? I know this sounds silly, but is there anyway you could use an eyelash curler and "curl" them away from the eye? I'd imagine they'd be too small but it was worth a thought.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - I, too, immediately thought "Allergies", but vet said with the way it looks . . . it probably isn't. She said with allergies the tissue around the eye would be more red and inflamed. She said it is more of a constant tickle/poking that causes the tearing. She thought that it might be also a small combo of a plugged tear duct, but she said she definitely saw lashes touching her eye.

Lisa - I love the lash curler idea. You know she is a little princess!! LOL ound: Unfortunately, the lashes are so small you have to have a magnifying glass to see them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karen, It could also be diet related. When I rotate Beamer on to Beef, his tear staining always gets worse for the 2 week period, then when he goes onto another meat type like chicken or rabbit, it quickly goes away! That could be it...

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I'd at least go for the consult. At least you'd know for certain and you could discuss the options you have. Maybe they would have some less expensive suggestions for you. Having an eyelash growing toward an eye would be, if not painful, at least very irritating. I know how it feels when I get an eyelash in my eye....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like she has Distichiasis or Trichiasis, which sounds much more complex than it really is - it's just eyelashes growing into the eye instead of outward. Sometimes you'll see this show up on a CERF result.

I don't know much about it, but I've read it a few times on CERF postings. I know a local Hav that has it, but it's one strong eyelash, so they just lift the eyelid and pull it when it gets long enough. I think freezing the eyelashes is the only way to make it permanent. 

From my understanding, Distichiasis/Trichiasis
 is not usually a big problem other than causing tears, but it can occasionally scratch the cornea.

Karen, I'm sorry you have one more procedure to consider, but I'm glad this one was an obvious problem solved (in diagnosing the tearing).


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Kimberly - Thanks for the name. That is _exactly_ what they think it is. Now that I have a name, I will do more research.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope it is helpful, Karen. 

I think Distichiasis a general term for "extra eyelashes", and sometimes it means that an eyelash that is growing under the eyelid, too. It sounds like it can have a couple of meanings, but the general term is just that they are more than the usual line of hairs that we call eyelashes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, there is another eyelash disorder called Trichiasis, which sounds similar. (I added this to my post above.) If I understand it correctly, Distichiasis is eyelashes growing in odd places, and Trichiasis is hairs growing in the correct place, but turning inward towards the eyes or touching the eye. 

I'm not positive, but that's how I am recalling it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read what it can develop into. Worst case scenario is blindness. I don't want to deal with that!!!!! It sounds like the actually cut the eyelid. That makes me cringe!!! I'm not sure I'm going to love this. But the good thing is - it looks like it is usually successful. I just want to take care of it and _*not ever*_ worry about it again. Thank God she is spayed. Can you imagine the imperfections she would breed???? I'm so thankful that she is such a delight otherwise. Why is it that her sister from the SAME litter is perfect in EVERY way, and I got all of the problems? I absolutely LOVE Grace you can't imagine how _deeply_, but these problems are more than I originally signed up for!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Can you hear my frustration???? Is there such thing as a perfect dog, because I've NEVER had a healthy dog.

I'm recovering from a trip expense wise so I need to get money saved up AGAIN!!! I will get her into a specialist in a month or so. We went to an Oregon Beach for a couple days, Seattle for about 5, and Victoria, BC for 2. It was WONDERFUL!! But now, we must pay the bills. Vacations are always more expensive than you plan. Anyway, by the time I get it all figured out in a month or so the specialist may actually have an appointment time. They seem to be backed up anyway, so I will get it on the schedule.

Thanks so much, Kimberly, for directing me to the right place. It made me realize the importance of taking care of this.

Thanks everyone for listening to me release my anger. I hope you understand. This really is the best forum out there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm so sorry that there's yet something else going on with Grace. At least this time it's something easily diagnosed and take care of. Have you thought about getting insurance for Grace? I would think it's probably worth it.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lina ~ Would an insurance company even cover Gracie with her medical issues? Or do they have a pre-existing clause? Is there a health questionnaire? Would I need to do this before her specialist visit? How much is it? Do you have a good recommendation for a company?

Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, most plans have pre-existing condition clauses - but with PetPlan or Embrace, if they haven't had a problem with that for a year, then it would be covered again.

I'm just waiting for our group discount code from Pet Plan and then I'll make a new post. I can't believe that it's taking so long - so I emailed them again this morning. I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, they probably will not cover pre-existing conditions, though I'm just thinking ahead if there's ever another problem as it seems like you are spending quite a bit of money. Although at this point it might not be worth it for you anymore... sorry I'm not all that helpful.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, I hope this isn't taken the wrong way...but if assuming this doesn't cause blindness, could you just "learn to live with it?"

My Posh has goopy eyes and staining, and I've decided to clean them daily, and "get over it" as it seems like this is more a human issue vs. dog issue and that I personally, and I'm in no way pointing fingers, need to just "get over it."


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen, I am sorry. I agree, that if you are certain it is more cosmetic than causing potential blindness, I would just live with it. I do clean Jasper's eyes daily. But if there is a chance it could cause blindness I would certainly have it taken care of when you can. Could the lashes just be plucked once a month or so?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I totally agree, Amy and Missy. Why would I want to put her through it? But I really hate her to be miserable, and maybe get a scratched cornea or something. That would be painful. I think I will talk to the vet again to see if they think it is serious, and also maybe wait a couple of months to see if it does clear up with seasons. Who knows - I'm just hoping for some luck. If she continues, I think I need to take her to the specialist. The hairs are too tiny to really see for the most part, so plucking is not an option. I'm for the wait and see - unless it is too bad - don't want her to suffer!! My husband is tired of spending money on her for now. He really adores her, but she has added her share up and then some. So I will try to put it off for a couple of months.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

When I looked online they said there was an ointment that could be used for conservative treatment. Perhaps that would work.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

so sorry Karen. I can feel your frustration. I don't have good ideas just wanted to offer [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your hugs - is appreciated.

Cheryl - I'm going to have to look into the ointment. I was thinking even numbing drops might help.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad I found this thread. I have had problems with Rico tearing and having goo in his eyes. Seemed to be worse at certain times of the year, but is worse this year. He gets red and sore looking around his eyes and where it accumulates near his nose. I spend most of the day cleaning him up, which probably irrates him also. The vet gave him Neo-poly-dex which was like a miracle! It cleared up beautifully. But was back in a few weeks. So now he's doing just an antibiotic gel to see if what worked was the antobitic or the steriod. I think it's going to prove to be the steriod and that it is some form of dry eye or allergy.

Anyway, taking him to the opthamologist to check it out after we see if the antibiotic works, so we know what direction to go in. He tests borderline dry eye.

Any comments? I'm not worried about the cosmetic issues, just want him to be comfortable.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, are Gracie's eyes any better?
Carole


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Glad I found this thread. I have had problems with Rico tearing and having goo in his eyes. Seemed to be worse at certain times of the year, but is worse this year. He gets red and sore looking around his eyes and where it accumulates near his nose. I spend most of the day cleaning him up, which probably irrates him also. The vet gave him Neo-poly-dex which was like a miracle! It cleared up beautifully. But was back in a few weeks. So now he's doing just an antibiotic gel to see if what worked was the antobitic or the steriod. I think it's going to prove to be the steriod and that it is some form of dry eye or allergy.
> 
> Anyway, taking him to the opthamologist to check it out after we see if the antibiotic works, so we know what direction to go in. He tests borderline dry eye.
> 
> Any comments? I'm not worried about the cosmetic issues, just want him to be comfortable.


What did the opthamologist say? I'm very curious what they are going to do for treatment? I'm going to take Gracie to one soon. Just waiting a little longer. I just want to see if insurance will cover it. I'm doubting it because I should have gotten insurance before taking her in to the vet to begin with. Duh!! :brick: Regardless, I'm going to take her in.

Ironically, my daughter is also having some eye issues as well. For her, we are suspecting Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis - not so fun.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Karen, are Gracie's eyes any better?
> Carole


Carole, Thanks for checking in. She's not really any better. We are going to make an appointment for her soon. I just got insurance the other day, and I'm hoping they will cover. If not, at least I tried. I think I'll make the appointment today. It's time!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

"Wait and see" must be the mantra for eye conditions. I tried the antibiotic, as the vet suggested and it did clear his eyes up. So now we have that to report to the eye doc.

I'm waiting to go the Opthamologist, as well. As soon as I do, I'll post here. I just want to know how to clean them and take care of it reliably. A "do no harm" lesson.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I just bought Eye & Nose Drops - Animals Apawthecary from this pet health place. Not sure how it will work, but hoping for good results. I'm not expecting much since her problems are much deeper than surface. 

Good luck on your appointment. Do keep me posted.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI - Gracie has an appointment with an opthamologist on Friday. Can't wait to find out more information!! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Ironically, my daughter is also having some eye issues as well. For her, we are suspecting Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis - not so fun.


Karen, I will say a prayer for your daughter... I hope it turns out to be something less serious and if not, that you will find wonderful physicians to help you.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ann - Thanks for the kinds words for my daughter. We are still in the diagnosis phase of it, and may never know what the main problem is. She is have some significant eye pain and some blurred vision. Took her to the Optomotrist and they say her tears fall off her eye - comparable to a 45 year old. (She is only 9!!) There so many things it could be - Bigger problems that this is a symptom of. I'm hoping we get something figured out for her soon. I haven't spent much time on this forum in the past week - just trying to figure out her problem. Some look worse than others. Then, the pediatrician kind of blows me off - was NOT happy about that. He has never made me feel that way before, so not sure what his problem was. I just can't let her be in pain all the time. He thought that she was maybe being manipulative - argh!!! I can see that in some instances, but I have PROOF that she has an formation abnormality within the tear production gland already - HELLO???? The results came back the same on two completely different days. She is using artificial tear right now and hoping that eases pain within a couple of weeks. Sorry - I'm sure you weren't looking for a long story (off topic). But we've had our share of eye issues in the past month!!

In the meantime, I'm looking forward to hearing what the Optomologist says for Gracie tomorrow.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geeze Karen, when it rains it pours! I feel so bad and I wish I could lighten your load. Prayers for you, your daughter and Gracie. Hang in there gf.
Carole


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Gracie's Mom said:


> the pediatrician kind of blows me off - was NOT happy about that. He has never made me feel that way before, so not sure what his problem was. I just can't let her be in pain all the time. He thought that she was maybe being manipulative - argh!!!


I've been suffering with an "un-" or "under-" or "mis-" diagnosed pain condition for a couple of years and it is so frustrating running into these type attitudes. I can only imagine how much more horrible you'd feel when it is your child someone is making assumptions about. Maybe since your pediatrician isn't usually that way, he was just having a bad day. And, as a mom, I know kids sometimes do that type thing, but I also believe a mom KNOWS her kids... follow your heart in finding her the help she needs.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karen I am sorry for all you are going through. How old is your daughter? If you want to PM me with any specifics, I will try to provide some questions for your doc and info for you. ((((Hugs)))) to you!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are awesome - even when it doesn't have to do with our havs. Thanks!! Our next step is most likely going to a Rheumotologist because she has other symptoms that indicate she could have an autoimmune disease. That will probably be a month out. I think she will be OK - pain is lessening, but blurred vision is more than before. I'm praying it will all come together - if not diagnosis - just symptoms going away with treatment. God will only give us what we can handle (but lets not see how far, OK, God??)

Cheryl - I'll pm you more and see what you think. We have a few suspicions as to what it might be.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie's Opthamology Appointment Update:

Gracie does not have plugged tear ducts. Her eyes are completely healthy. Yeah!!! But the super tiny "eye lashes" towards the inner part of her eye near the "drain" part are growing towards her eyeballs. They want to freeze them - to kill the root. Then, they want to take a small slice of skin off - not around the actual eye more like between the eyes for each eye. Apparently, her eye is more tight than it needs to be and this would open it up more and help any future hairs growing towards her eye. This then would allow the tears to flow to her nasal passages rather than spill over onto her face. She would have a stitch covering her inner eye for two weeks to lessen the pulling on the inner eye where the actual incision/recovery area would be. Apparently, it looks completely normal once she has recovered - about 2 weeks out. It is generally 80% effective. Surgery is $1,664 - Ouch!! Todays visit was $216!! I know she needs it, but I will try to convince hubby of the same. Its just the liver issue and then this that will be hard for him to swallow. We have poured so much into her already. She is part of the family, but DANG!!!!!! _BUT_ her problems would pretty much be gone then - I would love that!!!!!! I was thinking it was going to be closer to $1,000, but so glad to know it is fixable and that her eyes are otherwise healthy. All in all - probably a good visit - I guess.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, I am so relieved to hear it is fixable! Gracie is such a beautiful sweetheart and is so dear to me. I'm so sorry it is going to cost more that you thought. Did you check of the insurance? Give her kisses from me!
Carole


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Will pet insurance help on Gracies surgery? I will pray for your daughter.*


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure about insurance. I have paid for the first and last month of this year. I was supposed to get information in the mail, and I haven't yet. Since she has been to the doctor regarding this problem they will most likely consider it a pre-existing condition. Bummer!! Sooooooo, I'm sure it will all come out of pocket. Hubby is up for it since we have gone this far for her. She really is a great little thing - how can we not? The expense truly does stink though, I'll admit!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Karen I am sorry for all you are going through. How old is your daughter? If you want to PM me with any specifics, I will try to provide some questions for your doc and info for you. ((((Hugs)))) to you!


Chery - I did PM you, though I'm not sure what happened to it. My daughter, Kaeley, is 9.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie's surgery is scheduled for October 8th.

Editing Correction: I originally put in the 15th, but that is when my daughter goes to the Rheumotologist to help us figure out her problem. It is hard to keep it all straight!! Sorry.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh gosh Karen. I am sorry for all you are going through. I am glad Gracie's problem is fixable. And I will keep your daughter in my thoughts.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, Karen. I was just checking in to see how both your daughters (the human and furry one ) are doing. I am glad to hear that there is something to be done for Gracie but I feel your pain... these things are sometimes expensive, aren't they? I will say a prayer for your daughter's appointment on the 15th. I go to a new rheumatologist on the 16th of October... guess it is rheumatology week, huh?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ann & Missy - thanks for your well wishes. I'm a bit nervous about Gracie's surgery. They have to take out a small part of her skin between her eyes for both eyes so they area won't be so tight around her eye. It bothers me - thinking it may affect function or something like for her eye. They reassure me all will be fine including her looks. I'm hoping they are right. It is an opthomologist - so I'm praying for their expertise.

Ann - Why are you seeing a Rheumatologist? Do you have arthritis? As far as my daughter - still many unanswered questions. But we are still thinking it is an autoimmune disease. Trying to get tests run before our appointment with the rhuemy. This is kind of scary for us - she is still in considerable amount of eye pain all the time, and her eyes are dry, dry, dry (you can even see it). So many other symptoms. Hoping to put it all together soon. Knowing is better than not knowing, and it would also be nice to have a reason for the symptoms she has - even if it is yucky, ya know? I've spent many early morning hours researching and worrying tons and tons. Also, trying to figure out how to not worry her. We are only giving her the information she needs to know right now - we are trying to help her with eye pain and we will be running more tests, etc. Just keep her in your thoughts. Thanks!

Life really is good for us right now - despite both of these things. So, don't think we are completely depression around here. God is good to us as well.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, Gracie's surgery is soon, I hope she does well and has a quick and full recovery in no time. Thinking of your daughter too at this time. Hope you're well! :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Karen and family:grouphug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:angel::grouphug::hug:
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! I actually postponed Gracie's surgery until October 22nd. I thought it would work better for me to be with her during the recovery period later. But I'm so nervous!!! I have a call into the vet - do they shave between the eyes? My guess is yes. I have a fear that something will go wrong and they will totally mess her up or during the recovery period that she will do something that will make her yucky in the end. I have major butterflies. It is her face!!!!! I love her little face the way it is. I am seeing a very good opthamologist, but still I can't seem to get over this.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as my daughter - she has been on drops for about 3 weeks - her pain has minimized a lot - Yippeee!! I really drives me crazy having a little one in pain. Though if we skip part of our routine - she says it hurts more. So, we try to be diligent - every 3 hours. Can't wait for her appointment on the 15th. Busy month.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Carole - LOVE your new avatar photo!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Karen, 

Just checking in and see Gracie's surgery is to be in October... I will keep her in my prayers.

I've been suffering with a chronic pain condition the last two years with my doctor saying it's "most likely" fibromyalgia and treating it with an ever increasing amount of pain meds with little success. I have finally decided to seek out someone else and am going to a doctor who comes very highly recommended by a friend who works for the Arthritis Foundation. I hope they can find something to treat or at least treat this more successfully. It is frustrating.

I'm glad the drops are giving your daughter some relief. Hopefully her appointment will help and it won't be something serious. But I agree with you... better to know, even if the knowing is not really something you want to know!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ann - So sorry for your pain. I hope this next doctor is better able to manage your pain. I have experienced so many times - If a doctor isn't able to help you . . . get a new one. Sounds like you are doing the right thing. I've heard fibromyalgia is quite a painful thing. So sorry you have to live with it. When is your appointment?


----------

